# Search function



## Anglo (Jun 26, 2003)

Anybody else still having problems? I advance search and don't get specific results.


----------



## fballatore (Dec 15, 2004)

Was dutifully searching for a couple of things tonight, and up popped this after one of my searches...


----------



## Deezie (Dec 11, 2006)

I got this too...


vBulletin Message 
This forum requires that you wait 60 seconds between searches. Please try again in 25 seconds.


----------



## jazzbluescat (Feb 2, 2003)

I don't use the search function unless I'm desperate. Everytime that I've used it I've gotten more information than I needed.


----------



## A Greene (Oct 3, 2004)

The only problem I'm having is the new "Wait a Minute Between Searches" rule. I usually search quickly a couple times to find just the right search words. And I still get TONS of unrelated items.


----------



## altosaxguy1 (Oct 22, 2005)

same here


----------



## martysax (Oct 13, 2004)

The title brings up a translation issue.

In some circles, I understand to be "pissed" is to be upset. In other circles, it merely means that you're drunk.

In a way, Gary may be pissed that he's not pissed!


----------



## SaxxMan (Apr 14, 2006)

Yep...I got that message several times last night...

I hope that goes away soon....


----------



## rispoli (Feb 8, 2005)

I believe that message is here to stay because it's there to solve or limit the problem of excess server workload (have you ever gotten the message "Server too busy"?). 
When you click "New" or "Today's posts" the application behind this forum runs on the server a processor-intensive query. 
If this is the real reason for this message I guarantee you Gary, very reasonable person, won't be pissed...


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

*Search*



jentone said:


> The only problem I'm having is the new "Wait a Minute Between Searches" rule. I usually search quickly a couple times to find just the right search words. And I still get TONS of unrelated items.


In my attempt to gauge performance bottle necks I have been toying with search parameters.

The time limit between searches has now been removed. I also merged two threads reporting the same problem.

Thanks for the feedback,


----------



## Anglo (Jun 26, 2003)

But if I advance search for something specifically by title I no longer get the only threads with that title.


----------



## jbtsax (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes I am having the same difficulty. For example, when I search for "double lip embouchure", the search function drops the word lip and then finds all instances of double, and embouchure as separate words. Also "pad cup heater" drops the word cup.

Is there some way I don't know about to limit the search to specific word combinations without dropping the 3 letter words, or are these just the inherent limitations of the system?


----------



## WillieB (Feb 20, 2006)

I've had the same problems with advanced search features - so instead, I find a thread and/or forum specific and search that.


----------



## Harri Rautiainen (Jan 24, 2003)

jbtsax said:


> Yes I am having the same difficulty. For example, when I search for "double lip embouchure", the search function drops the word lip and then finds all instances of double, and embouchure as separate words. Also "pad cup heater" drops the word cup.
> 
> Is there some way I don't know about to limit the search to specific word combinations without dropping the 3 letter words, or are these just the inherent limitations of the system?


In my attempt to speed up the search I decided to raise the limit to four-letter words thinking that words "sax" and "and" are obvious. However, you bring up very relevant three-letter words. Three-letter words are back in now.

I've been promised some competent technical expertise in optimizing the search. However, this expert has been too busy in better paying projects.
Any volunteers?


----------



## jbtsax (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you for your quick response Harri. I absolutely love this forum. I only wish I'd had this resource 50 years ago when I started on sax. Thanks for all the work you do. 

John Talcott aka jbtsax


----------

